# Wasp Convertible



## TRM (Jan 18, 2016)

My 1957 Schwinn Wasp Convertible.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2016)

Very interesting and creative. Cool.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'd like to see some other views of it.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 21, 2016)

Ya, more pics would be cool, it that a luck 7 or custom seat post??


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 21, 2016)

I like it! I have a 56 green wasp! Mine Isn't in as good shape as yours but I've added more to mine. 9 hole rack, klaxon plunger horn, wheel lock, flash lite and holder, and license plate. First vintage bike I ever got for myself.


----------



## TRM (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the props! This is the first Schwinn to get a gender change with one of my convertible tanks. It's turning out to be one of my favorites.



cds2323 said:


> I'd like to see some other views of it.



I'll have to upload some more from my camera later, but here's one more for now.






irideiam said:


> Ya, more pics would be cool, it that a luck 7 or custom seat post??



The seat post is one that I made out of a Schwinn post cut off and a 5/8" L bolt welded in.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 22, 2016)

Wait WTF? That's one of your custom transgender tanks? this is an awesome job replicating rust around the screw hole and and color against the frame. !


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks great Jim! Nice work


----------



## TRM (Jan 23, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Wait WTF? That's one of your custom transgender tanks? this is an awesome job replicating rust around the screw hole and and color against the frame. !



Thanks Jeff54! That was the real challenge on this bike to try and match the original paint and patina.
Here's a closer look at some rusty fiberglass...



 




Jarod24 said:


> Looks great Jim! Nice work



Thanks Jarod, did you ever sell that Spaceliner Convertible?


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 23, 2016)

TRM said:


> Thanks Jeff54! That was the real challenge on this bike to try and match the original paint and patina.
> Here's a closer look at some rusty fiberglass...
> 
> View attachment 279598 View attachment 279599
> ...




Na I still have it. Dude that paint work on your schwinn is awesome. Maybe I'll paint my tank.


----------



## TRM (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks bud. 
Here's another angle.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for posting more pics. Really like how you weathered the tank.


----------



## spoker (Jan 24, 2016)

just when everyone was kicken girls bikes 2 the curb,the posibilities now are only limited by your imagination[talent]


----------



## TRM (Jan 24, 2016)

spoker said:


> just when everyone was kicken girls bikes 2 the curb,the posibilities now are only limited by your imagination[talent]



Thanks, that's the whole idea behind the TRM Convertible tanks!

Here's what I started with...


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 24, 2016)

TRM said:


> Thanks, that's the whole idea behind the TRM Convertible tanks!
> 
> Here's what I started with...
> View attachment 280139



You Sir, you girl bike savin' bastard... have mad skilz.


----------



## dave429 (Jan 25, 2016)

That is fantastic! I love the fabricated seat post. Great job matching patina, unbelievable!


----------



## TRM (Jan 25, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> You Sir, you girl bike savin' bastard... have mad skilz.



I'm not sure which part of that to respond to. lol
Thank you    ... I think.



dave429 said:


> That is fantastic! I love the fabricated seat post. Great job matching patina, unbelievable!



Thank you!


----------



## TRM (Feb 2, 2016)

I had a person asking how strong these tanks are. This is a pretty heavy bike and the tank is sandwiched over the frame and bolted together with two small machine screws. I don't think there will ever be an issue with how strong the fiberglass is!


----------



## dave429 (Feb 2, 2016)

Do these tanks line up good where the rear stays meat the seat tube or does some fabrication need to be done to make it fit smoothly?


----------



## TRM (Feb 3, 2016)

dave429 said:


> Do these tanks line up good where the rear stays meat the seat tube or does some fabrication need to be done to make it fit smoothly?



The only thing I did was cut the end of the tank to fit against the seat stays. The width of the tank just happened to line up perfectly with the width of the stays.
Here's a picture taken when it was roughed in. After a little sanding and paint it matched up nicely.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for showing more details. I've been really impressed with this design. It's so cool that it works on so many frames and still looks designed for each one.
The 'rusty' fiberglass paintwork on this one still gets me.


----------



## dave429 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the close up pictures. I am definitely going to keep these tanks in mind if I come across a nice girls frame. My painting skills are not nearly as good as yours. I also agree that that paint job matches perfectly. Do you sell the lights for the tanks as well, or what did you use?


----------



## vincev (Feb 3, 2016)

Kool on so many levels!


----------



## TRM (Feb 17, 2016)

dave429 said:


> Thanks for the close up pictures. I am definitely going to keep these tanks in mind if I come across a nice girls frame. My painting skills are not nearly as good as yours. I also agree that that paint job matches perfectly. Do you sell the lights for the tanks as well, or what did you use?



Yes, I can sell a light kit with battery holders and a switch if you'd like. The lights are 12v LED marker/clearance lamps.


vincev said:


> Kool on so many levels!



Thanks!


----------



## Jaypem (Feb 17, 2016)

Mind Blowing !  Have you ever put together any kind of instructional articles or videos on that kind of paint work ?
Or is it a professional secret ?  I'd love to learn more about that kind of patina work !


----------



## TRM (Feb 21, 2016)

Jaypem said:


> Mind Blowing !  Have you ever put together any kind of instructional articles or videos on that kind of paint work ?
> Or is it a professional secret ?  I'd love to learn more about that kind of patina work !



Thanks Jaypem. I have not done any direct steps on any of my patina techniques, but that's a good idea. I may try to do that on my facebook page at some point since you suggested it. Keep checking in and I'll try to start a series soon.


----------



## TRM (Apr 10, 2016)

I was surprised and excited that the Convertible Wasp won a top 20 award at the Get-A-Grip show a couple of weeks ago. There were a lot of really nice bikes in the show.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 12, 2016)

Holy Crap .. That's amazing !!!  Way too cool..........


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 13, 2016)

TRM said:


> I was surprised and excited that the Convertible Wasp won a top 20 award at the Get-A-Grip show a couple of weeks ago. There were a lot of really nice bikes in the show.
> View attachment 304102





Dude you need to obtain a patent or design thingy or whatever to preserve your royalty rights,  and lease out manufacturing licensing for that 'convertible' thingy to china. It's got to be the best add-on for a Schwinn and potentially many girls cruisers new and old I've ever seen. It looks so authentic ya gotta wonder why in the heck Schwinn Chicago never thought of it. I bet you could also make something similar for boy's bikes too. It's better looking than Schwinn's tanks.  maybe Pacific cycles, current owners of Schwinn and many other USA bike companies would want a piece of that action, I bet they could pump out several thousands out of plastics in no time. And include not simply as an accessory but, whole new  'old fashioned' line for wally world, target stores etc. . Just by applying that accessory to their current production and another name for the style..  Prob not get rich but, one heck of a nice chunk of change,


----------



## TRM (Apr 24, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Dude you need to obtain a patent or design thingy or whatever to preserve your royalty rights,  and lease out manufacturing licensing for that 'convertible' thingy to china. It's got to be the best add-on for a Schwinn and potentially many girls cruisers new and old I've ever seen. It looks so authentic ya gotta wonder why in the heck Schwinn Chicago never thought of it. I bet you could also make something similar for boy's bikes too. It's better looking than Schwinn's tanks.  maybe Pacific cycles, current owners of Schwinn and many other USA bike companies would want a piece of that action, I bet they could pump out several thousands out of plastics in no time. And include not simply as an accessory but, whole new  'old fashioned' line for wally world, target stores etc. . Just by applying that accessory to their current production and another name for the style..  Prob not get rich but, one heck of a nice chunk of change,



Thanks Jeff, I've sold quite a few of these in fiberglass, but so far I haven't needed thousands of them. When the demand gets to that point, I'll keep what you said in mind!
Here's another photo...


----------

